# Laparoscopic removal of cyst



## anwalden (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm new to the OB/GYN world and I'm wondering how you would normally code the laparoscopic excision of a para-tubal cyst. I'm looking at 58662...is that correct?

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## LTibbetts (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks right to me, but below is the CPT Assistant description of the surgery so read it and make sure that it matches the op note as far as how the cyst was removed. 


CPT Lay Descriptions 
10021 - 19396	30000 - 39561	50010 - 59871	70010 - 79445	90281 - 99607
20000 - 29907	40490 - 49906	60000 - 69990	80047 - 89356	0016T - 0222T


58662 

The physician performs a laparoscopic electrical cautery destruction of an ovarian, pelvic or peritoneal lesion with the assistance of a fiberoptic laparoscope. The physician may first insert an instrument through the vagina to grasp the cervix and manipulate the uterus during surgery. Next, the physician makes a small incision just below the umbilicus through which a fiberoptic laparoscope is inserted. A second incision is made on the left or right side of the abdomen with additional instruments being placed through these incisions into the abdomen or pelvis. The physician manipulates the tools so that the pelvic organs can be observed, manipulated and operated upon with the laparoscope. Once lesions are identified with the laparoscope, a third incision is typically made adjacent to the lesion through which an electric cautery tool, knife, or laser is inserted for lesion fulguration. The abdomen is deflated, the trocars removed and the incisions are closed with sutures.


----------



## valleyobgynut (Apr 28, 2010)

I bill 58662 I read in an ACOG bOOK that this is the correct code.


----------

